# What kind of primate is NS?



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

Primate/Monkey etc. etc. !?! I think he's a Chimp...Look at some of his pictures!  Oh, by the way, this is to counter my "Canada!" thread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2005)

I think hes Lancs Girlfriend. I think the other guy who voted for that is actually NS and he just does not want to be known.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree. lancs girlfriend he is


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

In some of his pics, he does look rather Chimpish, although that may be because he ate alot of rice the night before...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2005)

god the 3 of you that said he's my girlfriend would look stupid if i actually had a girlfriend


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

Actually, seeing how ur hair is long and NS's hair is buzz cut, I'll have to say that ur his girlfriend....


----------



## trackend (Sep 14, 2005)

I think you are all being very very rude some of my best friends are monk er oops sorry Skimm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2005)

i aint no girlfriend- fool!


----------



## trackend (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok Mr T keep yer mohican on


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

> Ok Mr T keep yer mohican on


Damn!!!! That was the funniest thing I've EVER heard u say track.....

LMFAOROFL..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> god the 3 of you that said he's my girlfriend would look stupid if i actually had a girlfriend



You do have a girlfriend...NS...and if you didnt know that then you better face the fact, cos you are


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2005)

if people at school hear about this you're dead


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

oh my god............


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

> if people at school hear about this you're dead



And that is probably the funniest thing I've ever heard YOU say lanc.......

U really think u could take CC???? He definatly got the reach....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2005)

i'm not exactl small myself, i'm about 6"0 (possibly more) and over 12 stone..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Id run away screaming like a little girl, I dont do fights unless the other person doesnt know im about to attack...or unless i have the adrenline flowing enough for me to be violent...In my banger racing days I punched a couple of people when they complained after the race that I stopped them from getting past...kinda defeats the object of motor racing...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

6'1 170 lbs aint exactly Arnold size, although I think u probably weigh more than CC........

I personally think u'd throw him down on the ground and stomp on his head with ur Doc Martins....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Im 6'3"1/2 and only 11 1/2 stone...the doctor has told me im around 2 stone underweight...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

are you a mental anorexian?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

No, I eat shit loads but never put on weight...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

so you should start working out. ask les how.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

I dont wanna work out.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

Alright, which penis said he's human? And who'd have thought such a thread would provoke this reaction.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd agree in some of his pictures he does look chimpish, so I think he is a chimp.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmmm. I'll give it some thought and get back to ya, but I'm leanin' kinda toward garden slug.

They're a primate, right?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

> No, I eat s**t loads but never put on weight...


*Music chimes in*
CC's got a tapeworm... CC's got a tapeworm..... CC's got a tapewormmmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2005)

Funny, NS, you bear a striking resemblance to the smiley doing that same action!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh, that was actually supposed to be the pic. I'm a little round yellow guy with a white glove.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm tough question, I really can't be sure what he is. But whatever he is, I'm sure I've seen one in a zoo somewhere!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 14, 2005)

Ever been to Halifax?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 15, 2005)

> I'm a little round yellow guy with a white glove.



You're Micheal Jackson?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 15, 2005)

tapewrom lol


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 15, 2005)

plan_D said:


> You're Micheal Jackson?


Right on cue. I was waiting for that from someone.  
No, I am most definitely not Micheal Jackson.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

Naw, NS is too dark to be Michael Jackson


----------



## plan_D (Sep 15, 2005)

You were actually waiting for it from me, weren't you NS? Am I really that predictable?  

It was too easy to let slip.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2005)

> I am most definitely not Micheal Jackson



then how do you explain your uncontrolable desire to sleep with me


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 15, 2005)

Pheromones. 
Yours are so potent, they've made it all the way across the Atlantic despite prevailing winds, and now dozens of people are seeking you out without having a clue who or where you are. You thought it was just me?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2005)

tell me is it just men that pick these up or do girls my age smell them too??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 15, 2005)

I haven't really been paying attention.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Sep 16, 2005)

What primate is prone to deleting threads?  
(in which you prove PlanD was very, very W-ROOONG!)


----------



## plan_D (Sep 16, 2005)

...mind while I try to find something to make me laugh.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 16, 2005)

Stop wasting time and move to another thread...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

CC is a tapeworm!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 17, 2005)

Ja,ja, ja  ...I dont know what kind is but just the topic name make do a good laugh...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

That it does.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2005)

Someone voted for spider monkey..... LoL....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I personally think he is Lancs Girlfriend.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I dont think, I know.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 19, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Someone voted for spider monkey..... LoL....



Guilty as charged.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 20, 2005)

whjat about a FrogDog?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 20, 2005)

What is a DogFrog?? Oh wait, let me guess... Its a FROG and a DOG combined together.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

No, its a cow and a gorilla combined. The FrogDog name is a decoy.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2005)

Jesus christ... You don't know what is a Frogdog???  

It doesn't surprise me in the US, you did not join the Kyotó protocol about limiting toxic grabage emissions thus you lost many kinds of interesting animals but in such a place in Europe such as the UK???

Here I took a picture of frogdog today on my backyard:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2005)

does this mean i'm dating that??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 21, 2005)

Sucks to be you I guess. :-"


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

heheh Those are tasty too, Pisis!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 21, 2005)

Have fun with the DogFrog Lanc!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 21, 2005)

At least he'll be havin' fun with something other than himself, eh, 38?


----------



## Maestro (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2005)

Ouch cought with his pants down again!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2005)

i resent that!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2005)

What the fact that his pants are down! I would not like that either.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)




----------

